

Ask HN: A Coursera for Sales/Marketing/Advertising? - acconrad

After reading a recent article on here about engineers-turned-CEOs, I realized that as an engineer I&#x27;d like to learn more about sales, marketing and advertising. There is only one course on Coursera on intro to Marketing, but I&#x27;m wondering if there are any other places HNers would recommend for learning the non-engineering side of running a startup.
======
raminassemi
Lean Startup Methodology taught by Eric Ries, Steve Blank and others (2012)
(free): [https://www.udemy.com/lean-startup-sxsw-2012-videos-and-
pres...](https://www.udemy.com/lean-startup-sxsw-2012-videos-and-
presentations/)

Business-section on udemy (both free and paid):
[https://www.udemy.com/courses/Business](https://www.udemy.com/courses/Business)

NovoEd entrepreneurship courses (both free and paid):
[https://novoed.com/courses/entrepreneurship](https://novoed.com/courses/entrepreneurship)

Startup sales email course (free): [http://close.io/free-sales-
course/](http://close.io/free-sales-course/)

